# Sight Fishing the Beach



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I took the boat out and rode down the beach yesterday from Pensacola Pass to about a mile of the Pensacola Pass down Johnson's Beach and as the sun got overhead from Pensacola Pass to a couple of miles from the Pensacola Beach Pier. 

Incredible Fishing. 

Did not see one Cobia, but the Pompano were off the Chain. Three people on the boat and we could have limited out 3 times each. We kept our limit and unfortunately we couldn't cull as we caught 2 over 4lbs after we had our boat limit. I don't know how many we caught but it had to be my best day of Pompano fishing ever. Most were sight fished but many were hooked after one in a school was hooked and the school got Jacked Up and we had multiple hook ups after the first fish got hooked up. 

It was a day that I dream about. 

Had grilled Pompano with Lemon Zest Dill Sauce topped with garlic sauted Fresh Shrimp over Pasta with sauted Fresh Green Beans tonight for Dinner, and finished what was a Great Day of fishing. 

I have stated this many many times, but will again sight fished Pompano are the most sporting species of sportfish in our part of the world. 


Dang.


First one is right of the Grill and onto the Sauces Pasta. 

Second one is after being topped with the suauted shrimp.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that's awesome. How far off the beach were you?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgot the Pics. 

First is Pompano Fillets right off the Grill.

Second is after being topped with Sauted Shrimp.


Dang.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Stumpknocker said:


> Man that's awesome. How far off the beach were you?


 
*Until 2pm or so, about 150ft.*

*Most were hooked from the tower, schools were not large, but plenty of pods of 10 or so fish. All were caught on Pompano Jigs. * 



.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man that looks delicious. Would have never tried to do something like this. I usually have problems seeing fish. Stupid colorblindness.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

ill go and be ur eyes Brandon

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

What a day!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet! Nice job Curtis.

Mike


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Cobes are beat off the beach. Especially when its calm. They look like Manatee's with prop marks in them. After u got your pomp limit I reccomend following larger boats off the beach a ways. The cobes like to pop up behind the larger boats. IM SURE THEY DIDNT WANT ME TELLING THAT.:no: See for yourself.:thumbup:


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Curtis. Its those great jigs yall make.


----------

